# Looking for a Horse Size Team Harness AND a cob single



## TjWr (May 15, 2011)

Any suggestions on finding used harnesses?

I've been scouring Craigslist & eBay for months..
Most team harnesses on there are always either pony or draft. 

Anyone have a suggestion for a tack store or online site that may have some used? I'm located in Central Florida... around Orlando. 

Also looking for a cob single harness as well. 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

TjWr said:


> Any suggestions on finding used harnesses?
> 
> I've been scouring Craigslist & eBay for months..
> Most team harnesses on there are always either pony or draft.
> ...


Horse Harnesses for Sale

You can get a decent new one from Ron's Horse Harness in Canada for around $500 including shipping.


----------



## TjWr (May 15, 2011)

xilikeggs0 said:


> Horse Harnesses for Sale
> 
> You can get a decent new one from Ron's Horse Harness in Canada for around $500 including shipping.


Thanks for the Ocala link, but looking for used and $1000+ was really out of my budget. 

The Ron's Horse website did have the best new prices I've seen, I would've probably went that route if I didn't have any luck with classifieds.

I'm actually going to pick a team harness up today for $450!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

have you tried tacktrader.com?
That's where I was looking for a harness. 

If you're still looking for harness, that is.
Congrats on finding a good team harness.


----------



## TjWr (May 15, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> have you tried tacktrader.com?
> That's where I was looking for a harness.
> 
> If you're still looking for harness, that is.
> Congrats on finding a good team harness.


Thank you for the link!!! No, I had not tried this website before!


----------

